# Playing video games in your 40's sign of immaturity?



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

Assuming a marriage is generally happy, kids want for nothing, house is clean, jobs are done, responsibilities are taken care of, money is earned, and a couple spends quality time together...and the time spent gaming is around an hour a day, but not everyday. 

Is gaming a turn-off and sign of immaturity?

Discuss


----------



## eric1 (Apr 10, 2015)

Let's hope not. Video games rule. Why passively sit there and watch a movie when you could be doing something interactive and mind-stimulating?


----------



## citygirl4344 (Mar 4, 2016)

Nope
My husband plays some sports games in the PS4.
But it's always on his time, not on family time or our time.
I don't have a problem with an hour or so every day. Usually while he does that I have a glass of wine and either read or watch him play and we end up discussing our days etc.
Everything in moderation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

DH and I have been gaming together since our 20's. We're both 42 now and are currently playing Heroes of the Storm (HoTS). If it's immature..well, whatever. We're having fun.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm an ex-gamer. Haven't played "seriously" in about 6-7 years. My ex H and I used to play together. My current H doesn't game at all although he occasionally likes old retro arcade games, so I have a few on my PS3.

The PS3 may as well be a doorstop at the moment and my gaming laptop is well obsolete. Maybe once or twice a year I'll play a game I never finished (and barely remember the plot of anyway). Back in my active days, when I was between jobs, I might play for 3-4 hours a day, then it was a couple hours on weekends only once employed, and now it's pretty non-existent.

I don't even have kids and my free time is virtually nil. So, if it's not interfering with the operation of the household or your quality time together, I don't see an hour every other day to be a big deal.

Personally, I love that Odo doesn't game, though. I grew out of games when I hit about 30, so I don't know if i could be with a guy who seriously games since I no longer do.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

peacem said:


> Assuming a marriage is generally happy, kids want for nothing, house is clean, jobs are done, responsibilities are taken care of, money is earned, and a couple spends quality time together...and the time spent gaming is around an hour a day, but not everyday.
> 
> Is gaming a turn-off and sign of immaturity?
> 
> Discuss


If so, I am incredibly immature.


----------



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

Some more context;

Kids have gone to bed - time for some down time after a stressful day. One spouse reading Ulysses the other playing a computer game - lets say Civilization. 

Comments from the Ulysses reading spouse; 
That stuff will addle the brain
Isn't that aimed at teenage boys
Are you still playing that (in so much as it is taking a long time to complete the game)
Why don't you read a book instead
Why not learn to play chess
I grew out of that when I was 15
Aren't you a bit old for playing that...


and so on and so forth....

(Gaming spouse resists temptation to drag up the low grade porn found on the family computer left by the Ulysses reading spouse) :smile2:


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

My wife thinks so, but she also doesn't really care and never gives me any grief over it. My ex wife, on the other hand, thought it was a colossal waste of time and made it known, and would tell me to grow up constantly. I don't, and never did, play games when I could be spending time with her. I might finish what I'm doing before I shut it off, or often she'll just pick up her book and tell me to keep playing. :smthumbup: But video games have never gotten in the way of this marriage, or my first one.

It's all in how you look at it. To me, video games are interactive television in many cases. The ex wife would spend an hour or two watching TV on a daily basis, but somehow adding an interactive element to it suddenly made it a waste of time 

I think that in my demographic (~40's), it's something that is associated with one's childhood, as I was right at the forefront of video games due to my age. So my ex wife, for example, saw it as me doing something I would have done when I was 10, and never "grew out of". That was her perception of it, therefore it didn't exactly make me attractive to her.

That said, ironically enough, she got hooked on the original HalfLife on PC when it came out and basically ignored me for weeks until she finished it. On my computer, at my house. Just one of many hypocritical moments in our relationship...


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Maybe.

Who cares?

There is, after all, a huge difference between doing a thing and doing _too much_ of a thing.

Regardless of what that thing is, if it doesn't keep you from handling your business like an adult, there's probably no problem.

My wife's glitter addiction, though?

THAT'S a problem.


----------



## xxxSHxYZxxx (Apr 1, 2013)

peacem said:


> Some more context;
> 
> Kids have gone to bed - time for some down time after a stressful day. One spouse reading Ulysses the other playing a computer game - lets say Civilization.
> 
> ...


Reading spouse sounds like a pretentious *****. People have different tastes. Instead of them criticizing gameing spouse they should take interest and try and find a way to be involved. 

Ask why gaming spouse likes that game,
Play it too,
Look in the game and talk about it with gaming spouse. 

Playing a video game is no more immature than playing a game of chess. A game is a game no matter what form it takes 

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Not necessarily! More especially if your gaming activity does not interfere with your marital and family life, or if it's done as entertainment with the kids and grandkids!*


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

No more immature than spending hours a day on Facetweetogram or what ever the cool kids are calling it these days, or watching cat videos on youtube.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

peacem said:


> Some more context;
> 
> Kids have gone to bed - time for some down time after a stressful day. One spouse reading Ulysses the other playing a computer game - lets say Civilization.
> 
> ...


"I'm not okay with your criticism of my wind-down activities."

If it continues:

"Are you done?"

Raise one eyebrow when you ask that last question. Unless you're me. I can't raise one eyebrow... LOL


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

peacem said:


> Some more context;
> 
> Kids have gone to bed - time for some down time after a stressful day. One spouse reading Ulysses the other playing a computer game - lets say Civilization.
> 
> ...


A more serious reply, no not immature at all. Just different. Like many things though, gaming has a certain stigma attached to it that makes no sense. Though in my experience, people who look down on gaming tend to look down on lots of other things as well, so it is really about the person being critical, and the gaming happens to be a convenient thing to be critical about. If it wasn't the gaming it would be something else. They just like the feeling of superiority.


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

GusPolinski said:


> There is, after all, a huge difference between doing a thing and doing _too much_ of a thing.
> 
> Regardless of what that thing is, if it doesn't keep you from handling your business like an adult, there's probably no problem.
> 
> ...


LOL. A glitter addiction! That cracks me up. It's like when a little kid has chocolate on their face and thinks no one knows that they snuck chocolate! Glitter is the same way. You just can't play with the stuff without it being on you! I know this because of a friend. . . . . >

Any who! I agree with this. There's moderation for everything. As long as you're not neglecting other areas of your life, then I don't see any issue with this. It's just a type of hobby. 



alexm said:


> It's all in how you look at it. To me, video games are interactive television in many cases. The ex wife would spend an hour or two watching TV on a daily basis, but somehow adding an interactive element to it suddenly made it a waste of time


Yep. I don't see any difference in watching TV for 2 hours or playing a video game for 2 hours. 
@peacem I'll play games here & there, but only when I don't have anything to do and am bored. I love Civilization.I also love the Sims game. And, because my life has been CHAOS for the last few months, I haven't played any games for a while. Once things cool back down and I get some free time, then I'll play on Saturday or Sunday for maybe a few hours. Then that's it for the week. Is that immaturity? I don't think so. My husband plays games alot more than I do (usually Friday nights & Saturdays, for hours on end). It used to be a problem because he did it nearly every ****ing day for a long time and neglected other things including the marriage. I do have family members that have gaming addictions though. I don't know think I'd call it immaturity but it's definitely an addiction for them and once it becomes an addition, then it's unhealthy.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

peacem said:


> Assuming a marriage is generally happy, kids want for nothing, house is clean, jobs are done, responsibilities are taken care of, money is earned, and a couple spends quality time together...and the time spent gaming is around an hour a day, but not everyday.
> 
> Is gaming a turn-off and sign of immaturity?
> 
> Discuss


With all those caveats upfront, I don't think much of anything could be considered immature. What you described there is something few even aspire to and far fewer actually achieve. Doing so requires tremendous maturity. So whatever one does after all those responsibilities are met cannot negate the maturity required in meeting them in the first place. For anybody who accomplishes that, downtime has definitely been earned and there can be no negative judgment against whatever form it takes.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

xxxSHxYZxxx said:


> Playing a video game is no more immature than playing a game of chess.


Chess is FAR EASIER than Angry Birds. At one point I was world ranked pretty highly, and it took quite a bit of effort to stay ranked . I'm also pretty highly ranked in online backgammon.


----------



## onceler1 (May 15, 2015)

I'm 34 and still play video games I played as a kid. There are no signs I'm going to stop. I'm married, have a job and am healthy, but no kids of our own...I'd probably sooner say that that I don't have kids with my wife will keep us less mature than if we do have them...time will tell.. But video games? Video games are just an escape like anything. Like football or fishing or what not. It hasn't been around as long and is often associated with totally ignoring the rest of one's life, but it really doesn't have to be that way. I actually don't play that often maybe a max of 3 hours a week? Sometimes more. But I still love them to pieces.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

peacem said:


> Assuming a marriage is generally happy, kids want for nothing, house is clean, jobs are done, responsibilities are taken care of, money is earned, and a couple spends quality time together...and the time spent gaming is around an hour a day, but not everyday.
> 
> Is gaming a turn-off and sign of immaturity?
> 
> Discuss


Only to people who don't play video games. It's at least as big an industry then the movie industry and most of the audience is in their 30s and 40s. People who say stuff sound ignorant. 

http://www.theesa.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/ESA-Essential-Facts-2015.pdf

Most of the great games tell good interactive stories and the voice acting is movie quality good. Just because you might not like something doesn't mean it's not good or immature. I see no difference from this, or setting up rosters of pro football players to have on your personal "team" every week. Or watching some silly housewives make fools of themselves every week on TV.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Not to mention that Angry Birds is one of the test suites our hardware teams use for platform testing (Android)...


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

I am 46 and I still play computer games, mostly The Division, Civilisation V, Forza 6 and Battlefield 4 (and some others) at the moment when I have the time. My father is 68 and he still plays computer games, while his father (my grandfather) played computer games up until his death into his early 90s (mostly flight, golf and car racing simulators).

As to maturity my grandfather reached the rank of Chief Superintendent in the NSW Police Force before he retired, and he always struck me as a rather mature and professional type.

I also play chess sometimes against my children with traditional pieces on a board and sometimes on the computer. While at the moment I am reading the following books concurrently:

Dangerous Liaisons - Pierre Choderlos De Laclos (¼ into it)
What Do Women Want? - Daniel Bergner (¼ into it)
The Strange Death Of Europe - Douglas Murray (¼ into it)
The Way Of The Strangers - Encounters With The Islamic State - Graeme Wood (¼ into it)
Small Wars, Far Away Places The Genesis Of The Modern World: 1945-65 - Michael Burleigh (⅓ into it)
Waterloo - Bernard Cornwell (½ into it)
A Hard Way To Make A War The Allied Campaign In Italy In The Second World War - Ian Gooderson (⅓ into it)
Piece of Cake - Derek Robinson (circa for the 15th time)
Camouflage And Markings Of The Aeronautica Nazionale Repubblicana 1943-1945 - Ferdinando D'Amico and Gabriele Valentini (⅔ into it)

It's normal for me to read up to a dozen books around the same time, which incidentally usually leads to me finishing all of them around the same time. While I will also often read various articles, magazines and plenty of primary source historical archival documents mostly related to military history as well.

My wife is also reading many books concurrently as well as is her usual thing. My wife, plus our children and I are all vociferous readers, film and tv buffs (depending upon whats on), and are all computer gamers to varying degrees as well. We all also enjoy live theatre, music concerts and my wife and I enjoy art galleries and museums as well.

I think life would be pretty dull, for all of us without such interests.

I think there is nothing immature about playing computer games, or enjoying a myriad of other leisure activities in and of themselves. Regardless of whether they are more cerebral, sporting, passive, active or a combination of all or a mix of those things.

Computer game playing in itself is not an indicator of maturity either way.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

tropicalbeachiwish said:


> LOL. A glitter addiction! That cracks me up. It's like when a little kid has chocolate on their face and thinks no one knows that they snuck chocolate! Glitter is the same way. You just can't play with the stuff without it being on you! I know this because of a friend. . . . . >


A few years ago my wife and I went to my brother's house and, as we walked in the front door, he invited us to have some of the chocolate cake that was on the counter in the kitchen.

So we walk into the kitchen and get out a knife, a couple of forks, and a couple of plates, and in walks my nephew... with chocolate all over his face.

So my wife asks him, "Did you have some chocolate cake?"

He looks up at us with a sort of deer in the headlights look, shakes his head side to side and says, "Nuh uh."

:lol: :rofl:


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

I play the Ps4 with my kids every weekend. Plus, I have my own car racing games I play occasionally.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

TX-SC said:


> I play the Ps4 with my kids every weekend. Plus, I have my own car racing games I play occasionally.


I knew you werent cool enough to game on Xbox TX-SC. 

And for Peacem, I could think of A LOT of worse things to do than game. What Civ game by the way? Havent played any of those for a while but always liked them. Related to that Age of Empires is being remastered I believe for maybe 20th anniversary or so. REALLY hope that microsoft does an Xbox version.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

To me maturity is about all the positive things that you do, that you take responsibility, that you apply your talents in positive directions etc.

If you do those things I see nothing at all wrong with relaxing how you want - video games, silly movies, etc. 

I'm in my 50s and I still play computer games frequently. I just never play them *instead* of doing something important or spending time with my wife.


----------



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

Middle of Everything said:


> I knew you werent cool enough to game on Xbox TX-SC.
> 
> And for Peacem, I could think of A LOT of worse things to do than game. What Civ game by the way? Havent played any of those for a while but always liked them. Related to that Age of Empires is being remastered I believe for maybe 20th anniversary or so. REALLY hope that microsoft does an Xbox version.


I'm afraid I am still on CIV IV but now on Emperor. Age of Empires! That takes me back - I used to play that when I was a teenager. Maybe early 20's. 

As for doing worse things - Gaming in an evening has stopped me from drinking. I can't strategy game and drink at the same time.


----------



## Buddy400 (Aug 30, 2014)

peacem said:


> Some more context;
> 
> Kids have gone to bed - time for some down time after a stressful day. One spouse reading Ulysses the other playing a computer game - lets say Civilization.
> 
> ...


Ack! I hate that attitude.

For the record, I rarely game and read lots of non-fiction.

I was sitting at the counter of a Denny's reading Will Durant's History of Civilization Volume IV which was about 4 inches thick. A waitress said "Wow, you must be really smart to read stuff like that".

I responded that I read stuff like that for the same reason I watch Gilligan's Island; because I enjoy it.

It has nothing to do with smart.

I agree with a previous poster that at least games are interactive and mentally challenging.

It's not like mindlessly watching prime time network TV, which means the viewer is a worthless idiot :wink2: 

Why does he need to build himself up by tearing you down?


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

I watch mind numbing reality shows sometimes, my brain would be working much harder in a video game. I have a system, I play sometimes. Most men I've been with have a system and play sometimes. There's actually studies about the benefits of game playing.

Where anything becomes an issue is if you neglect responsibilities to do it. If you're reading or playing a game or watching tv when you need to be doing chores or work or making dinner, that is immature.

Whatever you do in your downtime shouldn't be judged. I do have some silly angry birds and bubble popping games on my phone too. My brain needs to get away for a while at night. 

I think it's a little stuck up to decide one downtime fun is better than another.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Buddy400 said:


> It's not like mindlessly watching prime time network TV, which means the viewer is a worthless idiot :wink2:


There's nothing more insulting than a show with a laugh track. If something's amusing, the humor will stand on its own: I don't need to be told when something's funny.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

peacem said:


> Assuming a marriage is generally happy, kids want for nothing, house is clean, jobs are done, responsibilities are taken care of, money is earned, and a couple spends quality time together...and the time spent gaming is around an hour a day, but not everyday.
> 
> Is gaming a turn-off and sign of immaturity?
> 
> Discuss


Nope. I'm 52 and play video games when time allows. And all of the above as you posted are up to snuff.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

peacem said:


> Some more context;
> 
> Kids have gone to bed - time for some down time after a stressful day. One spouse reading Ulysses the other playing a computer game - lets say Civilization.
> 
> ...


I play chess (badly), I've read Ulysses (loved it), and I game.

I should probably punch myself in the face just to cover my bases.


----------



## Buddy400 (Aug 30, 2014)

SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> I watch mind numbing reality shows sometimes, my brain would be working much harder in a video game.


I hope this wasn't prompted by my comment.

There was a wink following it which was intended to show that I wasn't serious.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

Buddy400 said:


> I hope this wasn't prompted by my comment.
> 
> There was a wink following it which was intended to show that I wasn't serious.


No lol. I didn't see yours until after I posted but I get that you were joking anyway


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

I bought Skyrim in 2014 and my computer could not run it, even though on paper it should have. 

I just bought a new computer...and am now enjoying Skyrim like it's new...lol.

Before that, Civ IV was my game of choice.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Pong. Space Invaders. Asteroids. Galaxian. Ms. Pac Man.
Tempest was my last kick, which faded circa 1987. 

That said, sometimes my family, including offspring of both genders and my usually game hating wife, can talk me into joining them for a few rounds of Mario Cart as a family activity.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

Dear Hubby and I are both big gamers--from D&D to board games to XBox stand alone games to online MMO's. If we were left to ourselves, we both enjoy gaming individually and we are in our late 50's! 

We both agree that it is very important for a couple to share recreation--in other words, to have something fun they both enjoy doing. We used to hike and camp and photograph the outdoors, but as his health declined, we turned to gaming because it exercised his mind and was a better pasttime than "watching TV." However, I will say that we also read to each other, so we didn't spend all our time on the games. 

Thus, I think "gaming" is not the issue nor does it necessarily show either maturity or immaturity. I think the much more important part is doing things together, and that is something you can decide together! Maybe the two of you like a sport and then "downtime" where you each read or play quietly...or maybe you could read to each other one night (have hubby read one chapter, you read the next) and play the game together the next night.


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

100% a turn off for me. I can't stand it.


----------



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

katiecrna said:


> 100% a turn off for me. I can't stand it.


Thank you Kariecma! Please share what you find a turn off - I would really like to know.x


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

peacem said:


> Thank you Kariecma! Please share details (not sarcastic really interested!)




I don't know what it is. But just seeing it... makes me think negative things. Immature, lazy, both of which I'm sure don't have to be true but it just bothers me. 
An hour a day I can't do. Maybe like an hour a week I can do. I don't know. I'm sure if I ever fall in love with someone who does it I might be singing a different tune of tolerance but as of right now, it's a turn off.


----------



## Yag-Kosha (Sep 8, 2016)

katiecrna said:


> But just seeing it... makes me think negative things. Immature, lazy,


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

Yag-Kosha said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ViSi7c_yFBI




Tragic


----------



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

katiecrna said:


> I don't know what it is. But just seeing it... makes me think negative things. Immature, lazy, both of which I'm sure don't have to be true but it just bothers me.
> An hour a day I can't do. Maybe like an hour a week I can do. I don't know. I'm sure if I ever fall in love with someone who does it I might be singing a different tune of tolerance but as of right now, it's a turn off.


Is it because it is 'chiildish' and therefore you will not be cared for?


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

peacem said:


> Is it because it is 'chiildish'?




I guess so. I haven't actually thought of the exact reason behind it. It sure isn't something I would call mature behavior. Maybe it's because I equate that behavior with other negative attributes. Maybe it's because I've never known a gamer that was healthy, smart, successful, happy, active etc. I get that this is judgmental but it's how I feel. I know it's "wrong". But I can't date a gamer like I can't date a fat person, or a man without a job. Or a man who dresses bad, or a man that is racist, sexist,homophobic. It just is the way it is for me.

It's not because I don't think I'll get enough attention. It's because I'm not attracted to it. I find It a turn off.


----------



## becareful2 (Jul 8, 2016)

peacem said:


> Assuming a marriage is generally happy, kids want for nothing, house is clean, jobs are done, responsibilities are taken care of, money is earned, and a couple spends quality time together...and the time spent gaming is around an hour a day, but not everyday.
> 
> Is gaming a turn-off and sign of immaturity?
> 
> Discuss


Replace this activity with golf or watching sports. If he doesn't take time away from you or the kids, then it shouldn't be a problem. Do you want him to spend every moment with you? Remember that saying, "Familiarity breeds contempt?"


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

It may depend on the definition of "gamer". 

I work in a place that has a lot of dedicated highly skilled professionals. Computer game playing is a common way to relax. Everything from CIV and Kerbal, to GTA, Starcraft, etc. 

What sort of entertainment do you enjoy when you want to relax after a stressful day at work?




katiecrna said:


> I guess so. I haven't actually thought of the exact reason behind it. It sure isn't something I would call mature behavior. Maybe it's because I equate that behavior with other negative attributes. Maybe it's because I've never known a gamer that was healthy, smart, successful, happy, active etc. I get that this is judgmental but it's how I feel. I know it's "wrong". But I can't date a gamer like I can't date a fat person, or a man without a job. Or a man who dresses bad, or a man that is racist, sexist,homophobic. It just is the way it is for me.
> 
> It's not because I don't think I'll get enough attention. It's because I'm not attracted to it. I find It a turn off.


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

uhtred said:


> It may depend on the definition of "gamer".
> 
> 
> 
> ...




TV I guess. I'm not a big tv person, but I usually put it on and watch it while I relax or while I do something else.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

katiecrna said:


> I guess so. I haven't actually thought of the exact reason behind it. It sure isn't something I would call mature behavior. Maybe it's because I equate that behavior with other negative attributes. Maybe it's because I've never known a gamer that was healthy, smart, successful, happy, active etc. I get that this is judgmental but it's how I feel. I know it's "wrong". But I can't date a gamer like I can't date a fat person, or a man without a job. Or a man who dresses bad, or a man that is racist, sexist,homophobic. It just is the way it is for me.
> 
> It's not because I don't think I'll get enough attention. It's because I'm not attracted to it. I find It a turn off.


You need a broader social circle. Why not try playing a game and see what you think. Some of them are like interactive movies.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/wealthy-men-play-videogames-survey-shows-1.1368919


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

sokillme said:


> You need a broader social circle. Why not try playing a game and see what you think. Some of them are like interactive movies.
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/wealthy-men-play-videogames-survey-shows-1.1368919




I've played games. It's fine and can be fun, but it's not part of my lifestyle, it's not a regular thing.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

katiecrna said:


> I've played games. It's fine and can be fun, but it's not part of my lifestyle, it's not a regular thing.


What games?


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

I hated when my ex would play GTA, which was pretty much all he played, because my kids would walk in and there is strippers and hookers and running people over and a lot of killing. Same could be said about a R rated movie though. 
He played a lot, 12 hours+ a day on weekends. 

But there are some super cool games with amazing story lines and characters. I get if it's not someone's thing though. I don't sports, seeing someone watch a game for hours and cheering and booing would drive me nuts. I just didn't date sport guys. If I felt that way about games I wouldn't date a guy who played. No biggie. But don't date a guy who games/watches sports and THEN get all pissy about it later. 

There is an interesting documentary on gaming on netflix BTW


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

sokillme said:


> What games?




No idea.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh hell no! No way will I stop gaming, it's like asking Xavier and Magneto to stop playing chess because they are too old for it!

If having fun is being immature, I would be immature for the rest of my life thank you! This whole stigma I never understood.

Myself, my favorite would have to be strategy and management games! It stimulates both your intellect and creative mind, keeps it sharp. Games like Civilisation or X-COM actually taught me many skills that I used back in operations management and I would be lying if I said it didn't contribute to my success. Even real-time strategy titles such as Command and Conquer or Starcraft also teaches you how to make quick decisions and have flexible plans in motion. Of course, games aren't the only contributor, but I would consider it a major one.

Even the military plays games, pilots are trained in simulators, schools are now even incorporating educational games.

In fact, I would consider the opinion that games are time wasters rather narrow-minded and ignorant. To me, it's the future, and slowly the stigma will die off like alot of other ones.



sokillme said:


> Only to people who don't play video games. I*t's at least as big an industry then the movie industry and most of the audience is in their 30s and 40s. People who say stuff sound ignorant. *


Actually, it's bigger - the biggest in fact, by far. $22 billion compared to $10 billion of film back in 2013 or something, so yeah, and growing. It's WAAAAAAAAAAAAY larger than my current industry, not to mention development is actually very accessible nowadays since the release of Unity as a free game engine. Also it's not just games for entertainment there's also casino games and educational games. Hence, very large industry, and tempting for an endeavoring entrepreneur...


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Also, this:






Note too, depends on the type of game. You wouldn't learn anything by pulling a lever at a slots game, unless it's probability mathematics if you're one of those lol


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

I think there isn't all that much difference between games and TV. Some of both are just mindless entertainment. Some cater to people's basest interests (which can be OK sometimes....), some are really very intellectually stimulating.

Watching Hawaii five-0 is sort of like playing Doom. Quick, mindless entertainment.

Westworld OTOH has a very interesting multi-layered plot with important social implications. Kerbal is a serious engineering game the provides difficult technical challenges. CIV is all about complex multi-variable optimizations. 









katiecrna said:


> TV I guess. I'm not a big tv person, but I usually put it on and watch it while I relax or while I do something else.


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> With all those caveats upfront, I don't think much of anything could be considered immature. *What you described there is something few even aspire to and far fewer actually achieve. Doing so requires tremendous maturity.* So whatever one does after all those responsibilities are met cannot negate the maturity required in meeting them in the first place. For anybody who accomplishes that, downtime has definitely been earned and there can be no negative judgment against whatever form it takes.


^^^ This.

My problem with video games, TV, social media … all forms of "passive entertainment" comes from my own experiences in life.

1.	I have observed very few adults that could limit themselves in the pursuit of passive entertainment. They game, watch TV, stay on chat apps (whatever) as their primary form of entertainment.

2.	Passive entertainment is bad for developing children because they don’t learn to entertain themselves and don’t exercise their imagination or, their body for that matter. I have seen this in every kid in my neighborhood and local schools, they are the “I’m soooo bored” kids whenever the power goes out or the parents eliminate or limit their play/watch time.

3.	Passive entertainment, in my opinion, creates personal isolation … that’s why you see people on the street looking at their cell phones instead of watching where they are going and not engaging in the life around them in general.

That said, people can do what they want however IMO they are missing out on real life through their addiction to passive entertainment.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

What do you think of as "passive" entertainment. I thought that social media due to its interaction was no passive.



Red Sonja said:


> ^^^ This.
> 
> My problem with video games, TV, social media … all forms of "passive entertainment" comes from my own experiences in life.
> 
> ...


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Nobody thinks of an adult reading for an hour but an hour blasting aliens on Halo, LoL..


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

katiecrna said:


> No idea.


What kind of movies do you like? I am telling you some of these games are like interactive movies where you control the narrative.


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

uhtred said:


> What do you think of as "passive" entertainment. I thought that social media due to its interaction was no passive.


I am not sure this is the best definition but it is how I define and think of the term:

Passive entertainment is any solitary activity that engages your brain and/or body only on the level of an impulsive or automatic response.

We are becoming a society of “watchers” that needs ever increasing stimulation.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

peacem said:


> Assuming a marriage is generally happy, kids want for nothing, house is clean, jobs are done, responsibilities are taken care of, money is earned, and a couple spends quality time together...and the time spent gaming is around an hour a day, but not everyday.
> 
> Is gaming a turn-off and sign of immaturity?
> 
> Discuss


So, would it be safe to assume that gaming is a sign of immaturity if the above conditions are not met?


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

katiecrna said:


> I guess so. I haven't actually thought of the exact reason behind it. It sure isn't something I would call mature behavior. Maybe it's because I equate that behavior with other negative attributes. Maybe it's because I've never known a gamer that was healthy, smart, successful, happy, active etc. I get that this is judgmental but it's how I feel. I know it's "wrong". But I can't date a gamer like I can't date a fat person, or a man without a job. Or a man who dresses bad, or a man that is racist, sexist,homophobic. It just is the way it is for me.
> 
> It's not because I don't think I'll get enough attention. It's because I'm not attracted to it. I find It a turn off.


Amongst our friends and relatives, my wife and I know a former government Minister (Barrister), another QC (Barrister), an investment banker (former scientist), several engineers (they run in our family especially my wife's one), a few authors, some scientists and university professors as well. They are all successful, smart, mature (except for one of our engineer nephews) and active people who also all enjoy spending some time playing computer games.

I'm surprised you've never known a gamer that was healthy, smart, successful, happy, active etc. Since all of that has been the norm for the gamers I know.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Some modern games are much more interactive than that - not just twitch shooters.





Red Sonja said:


> I am not sure this is the best definition but it is how I define and think of the term:
> 
> Passive entertainment is any solitary activity that engages your brain and/or body only on the level of an impulsive or automatic response.
> 
> We are becoming a society of “watchers” that needs ever increasing stimulation.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Red Sonja said:


> ^^^ This.
> 
> My problem with video games, TV, social media … all forms of "passive entertainment" comes from my own experiences in life.


Ah! But that's the thing, video games aren't passive  It involves you, hence the whole controversy with games like GTA - which is another debate



> 1.	I have observed very few adults that could limit themselves in the pursuit of passive entertainment. They game, watch TV, stay on chat apps (whatever) as their primary form of entertainment.


Ah! But the thread assumes the adult in question is a responsible adult.



> 2.	Passive entertainment is bad for developing children because they don’t learn to entertain themselves and don’t exercise their imagination or, their body for that matter. I have seen this in every kid in my neighborhood and local schools, they are the “I’m soooo bored” kids whenever the power goes out or the parents eliminate or limit their play/watch time.


I believe this is more a matter of parenthood, many just buy a gaming console to keep their kids off their back, instead of actively interacting with their children and guiding them to be responsible. And of course kids whinge when you take their toys away, games or action figures, same thing. And what you mean games don't exercise imagination? Really?



> 3.	Passive entertainment, in my opinion, creates personal isolation … that’s why you see people on the street looking at their cell phones instead of watching where they are going and not engaging in the life around them in general.


Have to agree that people should definitely refrain from staring at their phones when walking, just as drivers should have a hands free kit. Disagree however, with personal isolation - that is a choice, and not games as a whole. Many, if not most games these days are designed for groups. Myself, I prefer the isolation to recharge as an introvert.



> That said, people can do what they want however IMO they are missing out on real life through their addiction to passive entertainment.


Ah, but what if it's not an addiction - as the OP assumes?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Personal said:


> Amongst our friends and relatives, my wife and I know a former government Minister (Barrister), another QC (Barrister), an investment banker (former scientist), several engineers (they run in our family especially my wife's one), a few authors, some scientists and university professors as well. They are all successful, smart, mature (except for one of our engineer nephews) and active people who also all enjoy spending some time playing computer games.
> 
> I'm surprised you've never known a gamer that was healthy, smart, successful, happy, active etc. *Since all of that has been the norm for the gamers I know.*


Agreed, think it's just old stereotypes at play.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

farsidejunky said:


> I bought Skyrim in 2014 and my computer could not run it, even though on paper it should have.
> 
> I just bought a new computer...and am now enjoying Skyrim like it's new...lol.
> 
> Before that, Civ IV was my game of choice.


Skyrim is always new. I still haven't discovered everything.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Seems like a waste of time to me. But its not my time so who cares. Lots of things seem like a waste of time .

If you are neglecting your family or having other problems because of gaming then its a problem.


----------



## OldGoat (Sep 16, 2017)

I personally have zero interest in video games and struggle to understand why adults like them, but I don't think I it's a sign of immaturity. To me, video games are in the same class as movies and sports. I find video games painful. But really I don't care for sports or movies either, so I'm probably just odd.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

Fozzy said:


> Skyrim is always new. I still haven't discovered everything.


Skyrim rocks!! Have you played Oblivion or Morrowind? I love The Elder Scrolls series.


----------



## toblerone (Oct 18, 2016)

Gaming itself isn't a sign of immaturity.


----------



## WhiplashWish (Mar 20, 2017)

Video games in and of themselves don't mark immaturity, though how one plays the games might. A quick scan of recent news regarding video games shows several incidents of adults streaming themselves playing video games for millions of followers acting like foul-mouthed and inconsiderate toddlers. 

Of course a quick scan of the news in any area reveals several incidents of adults acting like foul-mouthed and inconsiderate toddlers...

As with many things in life, it's not the what but the how.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

How about this for a car game.In a previous job I often took the control of an entire city wide traffic control system.I could turn every traffic light red (or green lol) if I wanted to.
GTA just doesn't cut it after that.
As for playing games,I've never seen the attraction.It's like asking a pilot does he have an aircraft simulator game at home.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Andy1001 said:


> It's like asking a pilot does he have an aircraft simulator game at home.


Many do


----------



## Vinnydee (Jan 4, 2016)

I am the CIO of an international corporation. I played video games until I was 63. The reason I stopped was that I like FPS games and the new games have so many things added that unless you play a lot you have to relearn how to play each time you want to play. One example is a game that I have played in all of its versions. The new one comes out and now the soldiers have mechanical suits, can fly and see where they are exposed to enemy fire. There is an array of weapons for different circumstances. One game requires that you shoot someone several times before they die, even if you get a head shot.

I think I am very mature, having led men into combat and was a leading expert in one of my previous professions. I just find that video games relieve my stress. It is very difficult to keep up with a game and think about business matters. I just lost interest in video games. I have XBox One and lots of games but I have not touched them in two years. 

There is a causal relationship between playing video games and immaturity but that does not mean you are immature if you play games. It is like saying water causes cancer because every one who dies of cancer drinks water.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Fozzy said:


> Many do


That would worry me.😳


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

I find I rarely want to fly a flight simulator, I have little enough time to fly real airplanes.

Besides, I've always been terrible at landing simulators. 



Andy1001 said:


> That would worry me.😳


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

uhtred said:


> I find I rarely want to fly a flight simulator, I have little enough time to fly real airplanes.


I know a lot of pilots, mostly current armed forces fighter pilots or former 1960s through 2000s armed forces fighter pilots from Australia, Britain, Canada and the United States. Including aerobatic and racing pilots including some who have stood on the podium. While I also know warbirds owners who fly their own and other people's warbirds, plus some current airline pilots and a more limited number of GA pilots as well.

Of them many play computer games and a fair number play flight simulator games as well.

The only pilots I have personally known as a broad group, who tended not to be into computer games, where former Second World War pilots who served in the RAAF, RNZAF, RCAF, RAF, RN, USAAF and USN.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

I play other computer games, just not flight simulators. To me its the "reality" of flying that makes in interesting. I know lots of other pilots like simulators. 




Personal said:


> I know a lot of pilots, mostly current armed forces fighter pilots or former 1960s through 2000s armed forces fighter pilots from Australia, Britain, Canada and the United States. Including aerobatic and racing pilots including some who have stood on the podium. While I also know warbirds owners who fly their own and other people's warbirds, plus some current airline pilots and a more limited number of GA pilots as well.
> 
> Of them many play computer games and a fair number play flight simulator games as well.
> 
> The only pilots I have personally known as a broad group, who tended not to be into computer games, where former Second World War pilots who served in the RAAF, RNZAF, RCAF, RAF, RN, USAAF and USN.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Andy1001 said:


> How about this for a car game.In a previous job I often took the control of an entire city wide traffic control system.I could turn every traffic light red (or green lol) if I wanted to.
> GTA just doesn't cut it after that.
> As for playing games,I've never seen the attraction.It's like asking a pilot does he have an aircraft simulator game at home.


My father spent most of his career in traffic management, yet from the 70s through to today my father has played computer games. While his father also played computer games from the 70s until his death a few years ago as well.



Andy1001 said:


> As for playing games,I've never seen the attraction.It's like asking a pilot does he have an aircraft simulator game at home.


As to pilots and computer games I know lots of pilots who play computer games and that includes flight simulators.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Personal said:


> I know a lot of pilots, mostly current armed forces fighter pilots or former 1960s through 2000s armed forces fighter pilots from Australia, Britain, Canada and the United States. Including aerobatic and racing pilots including some who have stood on the podium. While I also know warbirds owners who fly their own and other people's warbirds, plus some current airline pilots and a more limited number of GA pilots as well.
> 
> Of them many play computer games and a fair number play flight simulator games as well.
> 
> The only pilots I have personally known as a broad group, who tended not to be into computer games, where former Second World War pilots who served in the RAAF, RNZAF, RCAF, RAF, RN, USAAF and USN.


I find that very strange that an airline pilot would play a flight simulator game in his down time,it sounds to me a bit like Jimmie Johnson playing a racing game.
I am probably a bad example for this type of question,when I talk to people and the subject of games or movies comes up I have large gaps in my knowledge.I have never seen any of the Star Wars,Iron man,Harry potter movies and I have never seen any episode of game of thrones.I don't own any game system and wouldn't know how to play them if I did.


----------



## sissyphus (Feb 1, 2012)

I guess that's the way it is these days. just like cell phones. everyone''s into them. I'm from the generation before personal pc's, so I'm not into all this electronic stuff except for my desk top. like others have said or will say, as long as it isn't a substitute for your relationship, it should be fine.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

I don't like flight simulator games, but I can see the appeal of being able to do all the things that you can't (or at least shouldn't) do in a real plane. The downside from my point of view though is that I don't trust the simulation models enough for it to be fun. I'm happy to fly my plane reasonably close to the edges of the normal flight envelope - I could fly beyond that in a simulator, but if the simulator isn't accurate, it isn't much fun. 






Andy1001 said:


> I find that very strange that an airline pilot would play a flight simulator game in his down time,it sounds to me a bit like Jimmie Johnson playing a racing game.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Andy1001 said:


> I find that very strange that an airline pilot would play a flight simulator game in his down time,it sounds to me a bit like Jimmie Johnson playing a racing game.
> I am probably a bad example for this type of question,when I talk to people and the subject of games or movies comes up I have large gaps in my knowledge.I have never seen any of the Star Wars,Iron man,Harry potter movies and I have never seen any episode of game of thrones.I don't own any game system and wouldn't know how to play them if I did.


It isn't strange at all, some people like playing computer games and watching movies. And that includes people who are in or have been in professions, that relate to the games they sometimes play or movies they sometimes watch.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

sissyphus said:


> I guess that's the way it is these days. just like cell phones. everyone''s into them. I'm from the generation before personal pc's, so I'm not into all this electronic stuff except for my desk top. like others have said or will say, as long as it isn't a substitute for your relationship, it should be fine.


Yep, as they say all things in moderation.


----------



## growing_weary (Jul 23, 2017)

I'm not 40 yet but having played video games since I was a child I don't think it's too uncommon anymore. When I was playing WoW in my 20s there were a lot of 40 and even some 60 year olds in my guild. 

As the gaming population ages, and more revenue streams like twitch and YouTube continue to be viable, I don't see why people would stop at a certain age. 

That said, the amount I play now vs when I was in college is vastly different. Even now vs 5-10 years ago when I would take vacation time off when a new expansion or game dropped. Now I play when all my guilt is assuaged. Going through a divorce means I don't play a whole hell of a lot bc I have other things that take priority.

Plus do you count all the mobile/social media games too? A whole lot more of the population play them. Anyone remember back in early mid Facebook when you'd add friends for games like FarmVille?


----------

